# UGA football recruit suspected in dormitory burglary



## thc_clubPres (Jul 21, 2014)

guess he's not going to be a dawg

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/uga-football-recruit-suspected-in-dormitory-burgla/ngj9k/


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 21, 2014)

Auburn is instructing them to go ahead and get this out of the way so that they don't have to sit for a year before transferring.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 21, 2014)

Does UGA still get Fulmer Cup points?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 21, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Does UGA still get Fulmer Cup points?



Nah.  I wonder if he had an offer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2014)

Ginny predicted this.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 21, 2014)

He was just doing his pre admission work for certification into ththe Auburn Athletic Department.


----------



## Horns (Jul 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny predicted this.


----------



## tcward (Jul 21, 2014)

"Current residence is somewhere in south Florida"


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 21, 2014)

Dang man you guys beat me to it!!Wonder if he's on the Gus Bus yet???


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 21, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Dang man you guys beat me to it!!Wonder if he's on the Gus Bus yet???



You can bet that Gus is making inquiries.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats Barners on the pick up


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 21, 2014)

And here he is. Gerome Dejon Jenkins III, he's a defensive back and I hear he can cover both sides of the field pretty good! I see why!


----------



## riprap (Jul 21, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> And here he is. Gerome Dejon Jenkins III, he's a defensive back and I hear he can cover both sides of the field pretty good! I see why!




Reminds me of the cross eyed guy in "The Waterboy."


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 21, 2014)

riprap said:


> Reminds me of the cross eyed guy in "The Waterboy."



I know!  Looks like we should be able to burn this guy next year when we play Auburn!


----------



## DSGB (Jul 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Nah.  I wonder if he had an offer.





> Saloman, a Class of 2016 prospect, is considered a Top 3 wide receiver recruit in Florida and carries a 5-star composite ranking from 247Sports.com. He attends Champagnat Catholic School in Hialeah, Fla. In addition to Georgia, he holds scholarship offers from Georgia Tech, Alabama, Clemson, Florida, Florida State and LSU, among others.



http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/suspect-in-uga-dorm-burglary-is-a-5-star-recruitin/ngmBs/

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recruiting/player-Darnell-Salomon-154045


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

If he is in fact guilty, it'll  be interesting to see who all continues to recruit him.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2014)

Free Seafood recruit a thug???  Offer a kid like that a scholly??? nawwww....never happen.


http://247sports.com/Player/Darnell-Salomon-24070


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 23, 2014)

He visited Auburn last weekend. Like nothing even happened.  http://auburn.247sports.com/Bolt/5-star-recruit-suspected-in-UGA-burglary-visited-Auburn-29784752 



> At this time, it is not known if Auburn will continue to recruit him.



      RIIIIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> He visited Auburn last weekend. Like nothing even happened.  http://auburn.247sports.com/Bolt/5-star-recruit-suspected-in-UGA-burglary-visited-Auburn-29784752
> 
> 
> 
> RIIIIIIIIIGHT!



Oh come on... Like our buddy YellowDuckDAWG says.. Auburn just like's to give these boys 2nd chances in life.. They deserve it, he says..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

Apparently, he and Demeyune Craig hit it off.  DC always seemed a bit dirty.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2014)

Trooper 2.0


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 23, 2014)

Everybody at AU is dirty I've read the uga handbook, my wife keeps it next to her diploma for early childhood development. Sure could use that with some of you guys. Thank goodness I don't teach kindergarten


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh come on... Like our buddy YellowDuckDAWG says.. Auburn just like's to give these boys 2nd chances in life.. They deserve it, he says..



 slayer how many chances did JHC get? How bout girl beater? Was it there 1st ....didn't think so


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Everybody at AU is dirty I've read the uga handbook



Craig is routinely accused of dirty recruiting by opposing fans, the loudest contingent of which has come from Auburn, whom Craig quarterbacked in 1996 and 1997.


Those battles with Auburn have led to some fans in orange and blue to hold ill will toward Craig. Despite being an Auburn alum, he is rumored to have used negative tactics against the Tigers, including allegations of racism.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Craig is routinely accused of dirty recruiting by opposing fans, the loudest contingent of which has come from Auburn, whom Craig quarterbacked in 1996 and 1997.
> 
> 
> Those battles with Auburn have led to some fans in orange and blue to hold ill will toward Craig. Despite being an Auburn alum, he is rumored to have used negative tactics against the Tigers, including allegations of racism.



In the book it says UF is dirty to of course she graduated in 1990 y'all changed a little since then .... Not much


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> In the book it says UF is dirty to of course she graduated in 1990 y'all changed a little since then .... Not much



Engrish?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Engrish?



Sorry Rex; Cow College grad. His wife went through the arch though, so maybe we can get her to do his term papers and proof read his posts for him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

mcbuck said:


> sorry rex; cow college grad. His wife went through the arch though, so maybe we can get her to do his term papers and proof read his posts for him.



10~4


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 23, 2014)

What would be funny is if he actually signed with Auburn, and the first time they play in Athens, the police arrest him the moment he steps off the bus.  He be like "Coach Malzahn, I got a migraine, yeah that's it a migraine, and I don't think I feel like making that trip to Athens."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Engrish?





MCBUCK said:


> Sorry Rex; Cow College grad. His wife went through the arch though, so maybe we can get her to do his term papers and proof read his posts for him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> slayer how many chances did JHC get? How bout girl beater? Was it there 1st ....didn't think so



Who has said ANYTHING about a 1 and done... Stick to the facts and statements that I have actually made! Your buddy Nick Marshall is a LOSER that was kicked out of our program and picked up by you losers! He just got busted at the Barn for marijuana and will not miss a game.. Unlike JHC who missed the opener against Clemson last year for violating UGA's marijuana rule... You Barners are like FSU... WIN AT ANY COST! And that is the reason Auburn has more major NCAA violations than ANY school in the SEC..


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 24, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> What would be funny is if he actually signed with Auburn, and the first time they play in Athens, the police arrest him the moment he steps off the bus.  He be like "Coach Malzahn, I got a migraine, yeah that's it a migraine, and I don't think I feel like making that trip to Athens."




could actually happen....maybe a current LEO will chime in, but as I remember, it goes something like this:

the offender has a warrant for his arrest in Georgia.  Typically a county will not extradite for misdemeanor theft, ( this may be felony theft since he broke into a residence with the tenants there) ok...should this individual sign a scholarship with a team ( ie: the Barn) and this team play UGA in Athens, AND the warrant has not been nullified OR served, then that individual could be arrested by any county sheriffs deputy the second he is recognized within the confines of the state of Georgia...in all probability it would  be a Clarke county deputy, as most other counties would not recognize the warrant or individual on sight...they would have to check the state data base for warrants. A sharp deputy could in fact, put quite the feather in his cap by seizing him after an extended period of time.

Perhaps a current LEO will check my work.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 24, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> could actually happen....maybe a current LEO will chime in, but as I remember, it goes something like this:
> 
> the offender has a warrant for his arrest in Georgia.  Typically a county will not extradite for misdemeanor theft, ( this may be felony theft since he broke into a residence with the tenants there) ok...should this individual sign a scholarship with a team ( ie: the Barn) and this team play UGA in Athens, AND the warrant has not been nullified OR served, then that individual could be arrested by any county sheriffs deputy the second he is recognized within the confines of the state of Georgia...in all probability it would  be a Clarke county deputy, as most other counties would not recognize the warrant or individual on sight...they would have to check the state data base for warrants. A sharp deputy could in fact, put quite the feather in his cap by seizing him after an extended period of time.
> 
> Perhaps a current LEO will check my work.



Outstanding warrant will cause him to get picked up for any traffic violation in any state.  LEO will contact ACC (Clarke County) for extradition instructions.  ACC will probably decline to extradite, but he will have to spend the night in jail.

Will probably go on the "no fly" list, making it difficult to take commercial flights.  Have to stick to the Auburn charter flights, which obviously have no such restrictions.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 24, 2014)

but....if he ever has to come to Sanford to play, then a deputy could serve an outstanding warrant.  Correct me if I am wrong.  If a LEO with an outstanding warrant knows the whereabouts of the wanted person(s) then they can serve the warrant and arrest that person.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 24, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> but....if he ever has to come to Sanford to play, then a deputy could serve an outstanding warrant.  Correct me if I am wrong.  If a LEO with an outstanding warrant knows the whereabouts of the wanted person(s) then they can serve the warrant and arrest that person.



Correct.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2014)

This guy will fit in good with the other thieves at UGA.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 24, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> This guy will fit in good with the other thieves at UGA.



Don't know if you have ever kept up with college football for the last few years, but any thieves who were at UGA have since transferred to Auburn. But judging from your avatar, you would recognize a thief pretty easily * insert any "Free Seafood University jokes here. 
And one other thing; Mr Salomon has attended FSU camps since, and has been offered at Free Seafood. He could room with "Famous fast forty crab legs Jameis"


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 24, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> This guy will fit in good with the other thieves at UGA.



Between UGA and FSU, who has a starting QB who was caught red-handed stealing and will never face a real suspension for his actions?   Your coach basically said it was a kid being a kid and forgetting to pay.  I think I'll tell the cops I just forgot to pay the next time I buy gas and take off.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 25, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Between UGA and FSU, who has a starting QB who was caught red-handed stealing and will never face a real suspension for his actions?   Your coach basically said it was a kid being a kid and forgetting to pay.  I think I'll tell the cops I just forgot to pay the next time I buy gas and take off.



What's the difference between stealing crab legs and check fraud? 

Did Richt not send the same statement by letting 2 involved in the check cashing scheme stay on the team?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds like it's the same difference between _caught near _an illegal gun and getting _accused_ of rape. Except the gun can't talk.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol walking on water


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 25, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Lol walking on water



How dare you question the Dawgs?

Cmr is a good man.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 26, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> How dare you question the Dawgs?
> 
> Cmr is a good man.



He is a good man, so is Gus an Jimbo it's just funny how many live in glass houses that's all.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 26, 2014)

Construction boom in Tallahassee.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 26, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Lol walking on water



How many players has Richt taken in after being kicked off another team? That's the difference.  Many of the dismissals or game suspensions for UGA would not have even happened at some other schools.   nick Marshall was caught stealing at UGA and Richt told him to hit the road and now he's Auburn's QB.  Jameis Winston got caught stealing and Jimbo said, "it's just a misunderstanding" and won't kick a known thief off the team because winning is more important than raising a good man.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> How many players has Richt taken in after being kicked off another team? That's the difference.  Many of the dismissals or game suspensions for UGA would not have even happened at some other schools.   nick Marshall was caught stealing at UGA and Richt told him to hit the road and now he's Auburn's QB.  Jameis Winston got caught stealing and Jimbo said, "it's just a misunderstanding" and won't kick a known thief off the team because winning is more important than raising a good man.



If Cmr doesn't give a thief 2nd chances then why are there still 2 Uga players on the team after the check cashing scandal?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Cmr doesn't give a thief 2nd chances then why are there still 2 Uga players on the team after the check cashing scandal?



Good point.  and with all this domestic violence, driving under the influence and check fraud going on, can the dogs still win the east?  It just seems like an out of control mess over there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

Hate to ruin you girls' anti UGA party but we are nowhere near the lead in Fulmer cup points.

And CMR is a good man.  Saban and Fisher are both dbs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Good point.  and with all this domestic violence, driving under the influence and check fraud going on, can the dogs still win the east?  It just seems like an out of control mess over there.



You are an out of control mess.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> How many players has Richt taken in after being kicked off another team? That's the difference.  Many of the dismissals or game suspensions for UGA would not have even happened at some other schools.   nick Marshall was caught stealing at UGA and Richt told him to hit the road and now he's Auburn's QB.  Jameis Winston got caught stealing and Jimbo said, "it's just a misunderstanding" and won't kick a known thief off the team because winning is more important than raising a good man.



I love when they give the "everybody deserves a second chance" defense.  Usually once they make it there it is their third chance.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 26, 2014)

So matthew6, I guess from what I have read here today, you are an out of control idiot. Dude it is not your day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> He is a good man, so is Gus an Jimbo it's just funny how many live in glass houses that's all.



This. .  But CGM wife is a fruitcake.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2014)

fairhope said:


> So matthew6, I guess from what I have read here today, you are an out of control idiot. Dude it is not your day.



I just consider the sources. 1 has class, the other writes posts that are books length fantasy drivel


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 26, 2014)

Any one who pulls for 18-21 year old kids should expect disappointment from time to time- we all live in the proverbial glass house.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Any one who pulls for 18-21 year old kids should expect disappointment from time to time- we all live in the proverbial glass house.



Yep.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> What would be funny is if he actually signed with Auburn, and the first time they play in Athens, the police arrest him the moment he steps off the bus.  He be like "Coach Malzahn, I got a migraine, yeah that's it a migraine, and I don't think I feel like making that trip to Athens."



Gus called and thanked Richt for highlighting this fine recruit and Auburn has moved him to #1 on their board.

In the meantime, Gus is ahead of the game and has applied to Obama for an felon pass, which is similar to the passes being handed out to illegal aliens.  Failing that, Gus is sure he can pressure Obummer into granting a pardon, because this young man looks like what Obummer's son would have looked like if he had one.  

I hear the Auborn mascots have changed.  On has a new name ... Parole Eagle and the tiger will not be shown only in black and white stripes!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 27, 2014)

If Malzahm doe sign another two time thug, then he will lose credibility.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 27, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Gus called and thanked Richt for highlighting this fine recruit and Auburn has moved him to #1 on their board.
> 
> In the meantime, Gus is ahead of the game and has applied to Obama for an felon pass, which is similar to the passes being handed out to illegal aliens.  Failing that, Gus is sure he can pressure Obummer into granting a pardon, because this young man looks like what Obummer's son would have looked like if he had one.
> 
> I hear the Auborn mascots have changed.  On has a new name ... Parole Eagle and the tiger will not be shown only in black and white stripes!



Seems you crack yourself up sad thing is uga has a lot of problems deflect and blame all you want but you know it's true. Yes our guy got caught with pot, wasnt driving under influence. Should be suspended but I'm not the coach ,but chokers, DUIs, and check cashing something ain't right, and it's not got a thing to do with AU,Bama, FSU,or any other school as much as you guys would like it to


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> If Malzahm doe sign another two time thug, then he will lose credibility.



This^^^^


----------

